# Suzuki rollers in yamaha?



## grizzly700 (Feb 15, 2010)

The yamaha mechanics say you have to use the grease in the grizzly clutch so the the rollers dont heat up and crack. The king quad rollers are a better plastic so they dont crack when they heat up with out grease. So why cant we run king quad rollers in our grizzly clutches to avoid all that messy grease?


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i didnt grease mine and they havent craked yet so they are full of bull shi$t


----------

